# Experience with OriginalSteroid.com



## latinherc (Feb 10, 2016)

OriginalSteroid is climbing the ladder quickly at eroids. I know its eroids..... anybody have an positive or negative experience to share in dealing with Origional steroid?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2016)

eroids.... lol

Climbing the ladder quickly = Paying off the staff for good reviews.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 10, 2016)

If it has steroids in the URL it's likely garbage.  If you don't know how eroids works, then you probably should just save your money and start a new hobby...


----------



## mugzy (Feb 10, 2016)

Yet another new lab, there are more labs now than there was before ORD in 2007. I have not heard of original steroid however my guess is they are no different than any other source since the raws for the most part come from the same place.


----------



## mickems (Feb 10, 2016)

Just my opinion, stay away. Not original, just rubbish.


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 10, 2016)

How much does a ladder rung cost nowadays...?


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 10, 2016)

Crazy how these sites just pop up....its like the new ghetto, one guy goes down...another fills the void


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 10, 2016)

Everyone at some point has ordered off of website do your due diligence and do your homework and get as much info as possible and keep watching. It's a marathon finding a source not a sprint. Don't piss away your hard earned money .


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

I labmax'd their test E. ****ing yam root.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I labmax'd their test E. ****ing yam root.



He said yam root!


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

not going into details but my experience was bad.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Feb 17, 2016)

things that are to good to be true are to good to be true. It's crap


----------

